# mavic shoe sizing (zoya????)



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

In general how do mavic shoes fit? Kinda tough finding a WOMENS shoe to try on that is suited for the slippery rock around here in Moab. The zoyas are on sale on Amazon

Amazon.com: Mavic Zoya Shoe - Women's: Shoes

Just wondering if they run true to size?


----------



## Ojos Azules (Sep 23, 2008)

Jwind said:


> In general how do mavic shoes fit? Kinda tough finding a WOMENS shoe to try on that is suited for the slippery rock around here in Moab. The zoyas are on sale on Amazon
> 
> Amazon.com: Mavic Zoya Shoe - Women's: Shoes
> 
> Just wondering if they run true to size?


Mavic footwear size chart

Put your cycling socks on.
Measure your feet length in millimeters (you can also do bare feet, but then add 3mm to compensate for sock thickness).
Compare results with the chart.
If between sizes, choose bigger one.
Voila !!

P.S. This method also works for other shoe manufacturers.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks dude. Some how missed that chart!


----------

